# An anti-gun leftist sees the truth, and understands the vital importance of the 2nd Amendment to our freedom and safety....



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Brett Weinstein is still an anti-gunner......he thinks guns are more harm than good......

He is wrong...but that isn't the point of this post....

Even though he still sees guns as more harmful than good.....he sees them as more good than harmful in the long run.......

*As a young man I regarded the second amendment as the founders’ biggest blunder. As we head into 2022, my position has flipped — I now believe history may well come to regard it as the most far-sighted thing the founders did, not in spite of its vagueness, but because of it. It’s like a mysterious passage from a sacred text that forces living people to interpret it in a modern context. The founders believed the people needed to be able to defend their free state — with deadly force — whether that refers to a geographical state, or a state of being, or both.*

=======
*Most of those stocking up on guns and ammo belong to a culture, and like every other culture, it has its beliefs, suppositions and fears. That culture believes that tyranny may descend on us, even here in the freedom-loving United States of America, and that privately held guns are the key to fending it off. 


I’m not a member of this culture, but I believe they may well be right about this.*

*In a country where politicians are increasingly prone to withdraw or stand-down the police to curry favour with confused constituents, it is easy to see how things can quickly escalate as they did in Kenosha, Wisconsin the night Kyle Rittenhouse shot three men in self-defence at a riot. To be clear, I do not believe Rittenhouse, then 17-years-old, should have been there with his AR-15.

 But I also don’t believe the streets of American cities should ever be ceded to violent ideological bullies — a now familiar pattern that set the stage for Rittenhouse’s actions
----
To understand why private guns may be decisive in a fight against tyranny, let’s take a moment to revisit what is assuredly the most inscrutable section of the United States Constitution, the Second Amendment: “A well regulated Militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.”*
*
It’s almost like a deliberate non-sequitur. In fact, after decades of pondering the question, I’m now fairly convinced that that is exactly what the founders gave us: an intentionally vague pronouncement designed to force the question into the future, to ensure it would be repeatedly reevaluated to keep up with changing weaponry and circumstances. Near as I can tell, it’s a place holder for a principle they could not tailor in advance.
*
*They clearly didn’t want to give the legislature or the courts complete latitude. They tied our hands; our representatives are not allowed to disarm the public, even if a majority desires it. And the founders gave us a strong hint about why — something about the need to protect a “free state” from, you know… stuff. But they didn’t tell us how much firepower citizens should be allowed to have. And thank goodness they didn’t, because muzzle-loaded weapons are no better a model of modern weapons than a movable-type printing press is for an algorithmically personalised infinite scroll.*









						The liberal case for gun ownership
					

Liberty needs defending from the threat of tyranny




					unherd.com


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

And this.....to those idiots who say the government has tanks, and jets......and nuclear weapons.....

*When our family lived in Olympia, Washington, we frequently saw foxes in our backyard. We learned not to worry about our cats because the foxes seemed to simply ignore them. Here in Portland, we have coyotes instead of foxes and neighbourhood cats are constantly disappearing. Does this imply that a wild fox can’t beat a housecat while a coyote can? As a mammalogist I’m sure that’s not it. A fox would almost always win a fight to the death with a domestic cat. But a house cat is capable of doing enough damage on the way out to dissuade anything but a desperate fox from trying it. 

An armed populace might not be able to defeat a tyrant’s army, but they could well punish it into retreat.*

*The second reason an armed population might succeed against the military-gone-rogue is that it is exceedingly unlikely the entire military would accept immoral orders. Either they would divide over the question, and the armed populace would end up fighting alongside the hopefully large portion of the military who remained loyal to the Constitution and their fellow citizens. Or those who would naturally resist immoral orders would have been purged from the uniformed ranks under some pretext that discovers and discharges those with independent minds, returning these non-compliant souls home to their well-armed families and neighbourhoods. 

Either way, private gun ownership might well prove decisive in a periodic contest between “patriots and tyrants”.*


----------



## okfine (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Brett Weinstein is still an anti-gunner......he thinks guns are more harm than good......
> 
> He is wrong...but that isn't the point of this post....
> 
> ...


Take guns off the street and problems dissolve.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

okfine said:


> Take guns off the street and problems dissolve.




Hmmmm......too bad criminals won't do that.......but thanks anyway.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Nov 27, 2021)

2nd amendment ain't the issue, it's the retards that are obsessed by it.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> 2nd amendment ain't the issue, it's the retards that are obsessed by it.




Nope...the issue is the democrat party releasing known, violent, criminals with long histories of crime and violence......

Why are they doing it?  Can you explain that?

You doofus.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Nov 27, 2021)

Those who support guns are complicit in over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year in USA.

Most murder and suicide attempts with cutting weapons are unsuccessful.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Nov 27, 2021)

okfine said:


> Take guns off the street and problems dissolve.


Agree 100%. 

Also people prone to suicide should not possess guns.


----------



## okfine (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Hmmmm......too bad criminals won't do that.......but thanks anyway.


Too bad logic passed you by.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 27, 2021)

okfine said:


> Take guns off the street and problems dissolve.


Take "criminals" with guns off the streets and keep them off, and the problem would dissolve, as the non-criminals with guns aren't the threat.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 27, 2021)

okfine said:


> Take guns off the street and problems dissolve.


How do you intend to do that?  Search every house and apartment in the USA and examine every empty lot and park with metal detectors?  Criminals aren't going to give up their guns unless you take them away.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

okfine said:


> Too bad logic passed you by.



You have no logic.......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Those who support guns are complicit in over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year in USA.
> 
> Most murder and suicide attempts with cutting weapons are unsuccessful.



You better tell the Chinese, Japanes and South Koreans as wellas Canadians, the Scottish people......and a lot of other countries with hugher suicide rates


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> Also people prone to suicide should not possess guns.



Or trains, or ropes, or pills, or tall buildings , or plastic bags and rubber bands......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> How do you intend to do that?  Search every house and apartment in the USA and examine every empty lot and park with metal detectors?  Criminals aren't going to give up their guns unless you take them away.


 Sadly, that is exactly what they would like to do....that and mass graves......they never get tired of those things


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 27, 2021)

okfine said:


> Take guns off the street and problems dissolve.


Yeah, then all we have to worry about is pressure cooker bombs, diesel and fertilizer truck bombs, knives, clubs, cars, chains, skateboards.  You're a moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Yeah, then all we have to worry about is pressure cooker bombs, diesel and fertilizer truck bombs, knives, clubs, cars, chains, skateboards.  You're a moron.



At one point guns did not exist anywhere in the world......what was the stand out feature of that world?   The strong raped, tortured, beat and enslaved the weak....

Then guns were invented and
slowly civilizarion was
forces on the evil peple of the world.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Or trains, or ropes, or pills, or tall buildings , or plastic bags and rubber bands......


These things are needed.

Motorcycles -- not so much.

Guns -- not so much.

LSD is indeed prohibited.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You better tell the Chinese, Japanes and South Koreans as wellas Canadians, the Scottish people......and a lot of other countries with hugher suicide rates



Sadly Chinese, Japanes and South Korean people mostly do not view Suicide as a sin.

Sadly too many Canadians are Atheist.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 27, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Those who support guns are complicit in over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year in USA.
> 
> Most murder and suicide attempts with cutting weapons are unsuccessful.


Anyone who drives a car is complicit in 38,000 deaths each year


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 27, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> Also people prone to suicide should not possess guns.


Should assisted suicide be legal?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 27, 2021)

okfine said:


> Too bad logic passed you by.


Criminals will find a weapon to inflict harm.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 27, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> How do you intend to do that?  Search every house and apartment in the USA...


That's exactly what they want.  Under Communism, there's no private property.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> At one point guns did not exist anywhere in the world......what was the stand out feature of that world?   The strong raped, tortured, beat and enslaved the weak....
> 
> Then guns were invented and
> slowly civilizarion was
> forces on the evil peple of the world.


God made man.  Sam Colt made men equal.


----------



## Elton (Nov 27, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Those who support guns are complicit in over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year in USA.
> 
> Most murder and suicide attempts with cutting weapons are unsuccessful.






I disagree.  I was pretty firmly anti gun till I researched the Norway and Paris shootings.  Those countries have very strong gun laws.  Yet both suffered horrible mass shootings.  Shootings, that would not happen here in the USA except for places where guns are outlawed.  Only lawful people follow gun laws.  Criminals don't.

I am a LYFT driver, I don't like the fact that LYFT doesn't allow me to carry a gun to defend myself.  There are some customers who are very unpleasant.  So far I have had no problems, but I fear that the day is coming when i will wish I had a gun.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Anyone who drives a car is complicit in 38,000 deaths each year



Actually over 39,000


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 27, 2021)

Elton said:


> I disagree.  I was pretty firmly anti gun till I researched the Norway and Paris shootings.  Those countries have very strong gun laws.  Yet both suffered horrible mass shootings.  Shootings, that would not happen here in the USA except for places where guns are outlawed.  Only lawful people follow gun laws.  Criminals don't.
> 
> I am a LYFT driver, I don't like the fact that LYFT doesn't allow me to carry a gun to defend myself.  There are some customers who are very unpleasant.  So far I have had no problems, but I fear that the day is coming when i will wish I had a gun.


I'd carry anyway.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Nov 27, 2021)

Elton said:


> I disagree.  I was pretty firmly anti gun till I researched the Norway and Paris shootings.  Those countries have very strong gun laws.  Yet both suffered horrible mass shootings.  Shootings, that would not happen here in the USA except for places where guns are outlawed.  Only lawful people follow gun laws.  Criminals don't.


France and Norway have much lower murder rate then USA.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Nov 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Should assisted suicide be legal?


Absolutely not.  It is a great sin.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 27, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> France and Norway have much lower murder rate then USA.



If only american criminlas in democrat party controlled cities would stop murdering people.  

Murder is a choice......


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Brett Weinstein is still an anti-gunner......he thinks guns are more harm than good......
> 
> He is wrong...but that isn't the point of this post....
> 
> ...


This fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 27, 2021)

2aguy said:


> That culture believes that tyranny may descend on us, even here in the freedom-loving United States of America, and that privately held guns are the key to fending it off.


Wrong.

There is nothing in the text, history, or case law of the Second Amendment that endorsed insurrectionist dogma.

The Second Amendment codifies an individual right to possess a firearm pursuant to lawful self-defense, not to act as a ‘deterrent’ to government tyranny.

“…the insurrectionist interpretation of the Declaration of Rights is fundamentally flawed. An historically sound understanding of the Second Amendment's English heritage belies the proposition that the Second Amendment was intended to grant an individual right to keep or bear
arms against governmental tyranny.”



			http://malvinartley.com/PDF%20Files/THE%20HIDDEN%20HISTORY%20OF%20THE%20SECOND%20AMENDMENT.pdf


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 28, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> There is nothing in the text, history, or case law of the Second Amendment that endorsed insurrectionist dogma.
> 
> ...


Tyranny isn't restricted to just government oppression.  What we see from ANTIFA and BLM using violence to intimidate the citizenry is tyranny, too.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 28, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> France and Norway have much lower murder rate then USA.


France and Norway are some of the whitest countries in the world.


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 28, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Brett Weinstein is still an anti-gunner......he thinks guns are more harm than good......
> 
> He is wrong...but that isn't the point of this post....
> 
> ...


How vague are the words "shall not be infringed"?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> How vague are the words "shall not be infringed"?




Words mean nothing to democrats and other leftists....which is why we need to keep them away from all forms of power....


----------



## okfine (Nov 28, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Yeah, then all we have to worry about is pressure cooker bombs, diesel and fertilizer truck bombs, knives, clubs, cars, chains, skateboards.  You're a moron.


With that I consider you the epitome of moron.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Nov 28, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Nope...the issue is the democrat party releasing known, violent, criminals with long histories of crime and violence......
> 
> Why are they doing it?  Can you explain that?
> 
> You doofus.


Because they dislike you?


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> With that I consider you the epitome of moron.


Oh Gee! Whatever shall I do?  A message board idiot doesn't get logic.  Woe is me, the insignificant one makes an irrelevant remark.


----------



## okfine (Nov 28, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Oh Gee! Whatever shall I do?  A message board idiot doesn't get logic.  Woe is me, the insignificant one makes an irrelevant remark.


Makes you think, eh? Hmmm.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> Makes you think, eh? Hmmm.


Maybe you ought to try thinking--are you so behind the times that you don't remember the OK City bombing, the Boston marathon bombing?  Didn't you pay attention to the skateboard attack on Kyle Rittenhouse?  STFU moron.


----------



## okfine (Nov 28, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Maybe you ought to try thinking--are you so behind the times that you don't remember the OK City bombing, the Boston marathon bombing?  Didn't you pay attention to the skateboard attack on Kyle Rittenhouse?  STFU moron.


Poor baby. You should be more "concerned" about yourself.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 28, 2021)

okfine said:


> Poor baby. You should be more "concerned" about yourself.


Got anymore irrelevant pearls of wisdom troll?


----------



## Elton (Dec 11, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> France and Norway have much lower murder rate then USA.



Yes, because their people are less violent.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 11, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Those who support guns are complicit in over 10,000 murders and over 20,000 suicides each year in USA.
> 
> Most murder and suicide attempts with cutting weapons are unsuccessful.


Most suicides are done by hanging.  How will gun control put a stop to that?


----------



## Man of Ethics (Dec 11, 2021)

Elton said:


> Yes, because their people are less violent.


Not because of Race, but because of Universal Welfare.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 11, 2021)

Elton said:


> Yes, because their people are less violent.



The main cause of US violence now is the same as when it was high with Prohibition.
The War on Drugs entices by making profits high, but causes violence because dealers can't use credit cards, checks, banks, or police.

People are not less violent anywhere, nor can they be since we are all humans.
It is our bad laws, injustice, poverty, lack of opportunities, lack of health care, lack of education, etc., that causes violence in the US.
When you have such bad laws that we can have stupid and immoral legislation like Prohibition and the War on Drugs, then violence is deserved.
We likely should have another rebellion and just start over again.
The current regime is so corrupt, we have the largest % imprisoned in the world.
That is a strong indicator of total failure.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 11, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Most suicides are done by hanging.  How will gun control put a stop to that?



Good point, and the 2nd most common suicide method is drug overdose.
Here are the suicide methods ranked by how common.

4.1Suffocation
4.2Poisoning
4.3Firearm
4.4Jumping from height
4.5Less common methods









						Suicide methods - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Apparently, a plastic bag over the head and car exhaust are the 2 most common forms of suicide.

But do we really want to prevent suicide?
What right to we have to force people to endure unbearable pain?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 12, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Good point, and the 2nd most common suicide method is drug overdose.
> Here are the suicide methods ranked by how common.
> 
> 4.1Suffocation
> ...




And anti-gunners have to explain how South Koreans, Japanese, Chinese and Scots kill themselves more than Americans do....since those countries have extreme gun control.....and no, just because the Japanese don't have cultural prohibitions on suicide that doesn't make a difference.......that is their favorite go to to duck the question.....


----------



## Elton (Dec 18, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Not because of Race, but because of Universal Welfare.





That doesn't appear to be true.  The recent influx of third world immigrants from the middle east has brought with it a rapid rise in violent crime of all types, and gun crime, in countries with extreme gun control laws, is exploding.  

Gun laws don't work with the criminal element, apparently.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Dec 19, 2021)

Elton said:


> That doesn't appear to be true.  The recent influx of third world immigrants from the middle east has brought with it a rapid rise in violent crime of all types, and gun crime, in countries with extreme gun control laws, is exploding.


These people have been traumatized by war.  In USA, Vietnam Veterans of all races brought a rapid rise in violent crimes.  They were traumatized by war.  They were ordered to commit war crimes.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 19, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> These people have been traumatized by war.  In USA, Vietnam Veterans of all races brought a rapid rise in violent crimes.  They were traumatized by war.  They were ordered to commit war crimes.


Stick it up your ass sideways.  US troops were never ordered to commit war crimes and very rarely did.  The NVA and VC, on the other hand, committed war crimes regularly as a matter of policy.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Dec 19, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Stick it up your ass sideways.  *US troops were never ordered to commit war crimes and very rarely did.*  The NVA and VC, on the other hand, committed war crimes regularly as a matter of policy.


In Vietnam War *about a million civilians* died from US firepower.

In Korean War, *over a million civilians* died from US firepower.  USA purposefully targeted civilians.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Words mean nothing to democrats and other leftists....which is why we need to keep them away from all forms of power....



I am extreme leftist, but have no trouble at all understanding the need for an armed population.
Basically it is the invention of the firearm equalizer that put monarchies out of business, by giving all people the technological advantage over their hired mercenary thugs.
Remove that firearm equalizer and we are back to feudalism.

And police and the military are no help at all.
Since the wealthy elite sign their pay checks, they do not really work for us.

Just go to any dictatorship in the world, and it is the police and military who enforce the evil corruption.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Stick it up your ass sideways.  US troops were never ordered to commit war crimes and very rarely did.  The NVA and VC, on the other hand, committed war crimes regularly as a matter of policy.



No, US troops are always constantly ordered to commit war crimes, and always did.

Mai Lai massacre was not the one off claimed, but was standard procedure, with "strategic hamlets" and "free fire zones".
The total was 3 million dead actually, and it was always obvious Ho Chi Minh was the hero who defeated the French.

The invasion of Iraq was not only an illegal war crime of an innocent sovereign nation, but done in the most awful and barbaric war crime possible, "Shock and Awe", eliminating food, water, and electricity to a desert region, killing half a million innocent civilians.

Even submarine warfare by the US was an illegal war crime, causing massive illegal starvation in both Germany and Japan.

Do I even have to mention Hiroshima and Nagasaki?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No, US troops are always constantly ordered to commit war crimes, and always did.
> 
> Mai Lai massacre was not the one off claimed, but was standard procedure, with "strategic hamlets" and "free fire zones".
> The total was 3 million dead actually, and it was always obvious Ho Chi Minh was the hero who defeated the French.
> ...




Moron, the Mai Lai was not standard procedure......

ho chi minh was a communist monster...just like mao....

You truly are insane....


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 21, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Brett Weinstein is still an anti-gunner......he thinks guns are more harm than good......
> 
> He is wrong...but that isn't the point of this post....
> 
> ...


When was guns ever used to defend your freedom? Be specific.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> When was guns ever used to defend your freedom? Be specific.




Every day cops walk around with guns......every day the U.S. military keeps Russia, China, Iran and other morons from attacking Americans.....every day, normal Americans with guns stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings and stabbings....


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 21, 2021)

Relative Ethics said:


> Also people prone to suicide should not possess guns.


Or cars, or knives, or bathtubs 

and limit them to the bottom floor of any building


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Or cars, or knives, or bathtubs
> 
> and limit them to the bottom floor of any building




Or plastic bags and rubber bands, medicines and they shouldn't be allowed by train tracks...


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 21, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Every day cops walk around with guns......every day the U.S. military keeps Russia, China, Iran and other morons from attacking Americans.....every day, normal Americans with guns stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings and stabbings....



Yes of course They do and every week a child is killed unnecessarily Because of careless parebtsbwith their pop guns, every year 35000 people are killed by guns and a school is slaughtered about every week. 

Ask those people how guns are protecting them everyday you idiot.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course They do and every week a child is killed unnecessarily Because of careless parebtsbwith their pop guns, every year 35000 people are killed by guns and a school is slaughtered about every week.


You don't think much, boy.
Your appeal to emotion, above, demonstrates your inability to present a rational, reasoned argument in support of your irrational fear of firearms.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course They do and every week a child is killed unnecessarily Because of careless parebtsbwith their pop guns, every year 35000 people are killed by guns and a school is slaughtered about every week.
> 
> Ask those people how guns are protecting them everyday you idiot.



You are nuts….


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 21, 2021)

okfine said:


> Take guns off the street and problems dissolve.


And while you're at it, world peace, and end hunger.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 21, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You are nuts….


I might be but the numbers  aren't. 
Just because I don't agree with your wild West gun culture, doesn't make me mad. 
You think the mass slaughter of little kids is collateral damage for the privilege of owning guns yet it's me who is nuts???? 
Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course They do and every week a child is killed unnecessarily Because of careless parebtsbwith their pop guns, every year 35000 people are killed by guns and a school is slaughtered about every week.
> 
> Ask those people how guns are protecting them everyday you idiot.



Better than if we did not have guns and a dictatorship took over.
And school shootings are more like once a year, and would not happen if schools were not trying to force mind control on kids.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 21, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I might be but the numbers  aren't.
> Just because I don't agree with your wild West gun culture, doesn't make me mad.
> You think the mass slaughter of little kids is collateral damage for the privilege of owning guns yet it's me who is nuts????
> Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.



Kids are better dead than under the control of a dictatorship.
All government go corrupt.
The history before firearms was all dictatorships.  Nothing else.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 21, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Kids are better dead than under the control of a dictatorship.
> All government go corrupt.
> The history before firearms was all dictatorships.  Nothing else.



I don't think I can provide a reply to a stupid ignorant statement like that. 
You are certainly fucked in the head.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I might be but the numbers  aren't.
> Just because I don't agree with your wild West gun culture, doesn't make me mad.
> You think the mass slaughter of little kids is collateral damage for the privilege of owning guns yet it's me who is nuts????
> Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.



aMass slaughter?  More hide die in cars than from all forms of gun death combined…….so the actual slaughter is from cars, not guns.

And since the ones actually killing kids with guns are criminals who have been released by democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians…..you need to start voting them out of office.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes of course They do and every week a child is killed unnecessarily Because of careless parebtsbwith their pop guns, every year 35000 people are killed by guns and a school is slaughtered about every week.
> 
> Ask those people how guns are protecting them everyday you idiot.


Kids are killed far more often in other accidents than those with guns, where's your "Outrage" at all those?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I don't think I can provide a reply to a stupid ignorant statement like that.
> You are certainly fucked in the head.


You seriously don't know a goddamn thing about history, do you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I might be but the numbers  aren't.
> Just because I don't agree with your wild West gun culture, doesn't make me mad.
> You think the mass slaughter of little kids is collateral damage for the privilege of owning guns yet it's me who is nuts????
> Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.


Owning guns is not a privilege.

If you want to be stripped of your right to defend yourself, you have MANY places you can go.  We don't.


----------



## badbob85037 (Dec 22, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Should assisted suicide be legal?


Times change, people don't.  There is still criminals and worst, there are still power hungry tyrants. These tyrants give them self away to anyone looking and you would think it being the Amendment that allows us to hold on the the rest of the Amendments more would respect it more than most do. Hand guns kill 8.000 a year in America. These so called semi automatic assault rifles killer a little more than 250 people in 2018 making Joe a tyrant since his first day in the senate.There are ones wanting your money as Sarah Brady who paid herself $900,000 a year off the top of her none profit organization plus $5,000 every time she showed up with her machine gun toting body guards to sling her lies with James Brady. I called him Side Show because everyone knows ones in wheelchairs don't lie except us ones who have bought a car from one.  To get the suckers to give up their hard earned cash you have to scare the shit out of then and Sarah was a pro with words as Semi Auto Assault Rifle, Saturday Night Special, Plastic Gun, Cop Killing Gun and Cop Killing Ammunition the never saw a shortage of suckers from all walks of life But wanting to disarm America according to our leaders it was the thing to do as was seen on this bitch being the darling of DC. One year she put out a statement saying GUN DEATH RATES AMONG CHILDREN WAS SKYROCKETING. Knowing this was false I did a little checking. She took the age a child becomes an adult, 18 and turned it to 26. Now your gun deaths would also include most of your gang and drug killings. After her and James went to Hell ones just as greedy and honorable took her place saying after the Fort Hood terrorist attack 'If a mass shooting like this can happen at an army base with all their arms it can happen any where. In the 90's Bill Clinton's private security team found it be to much trouble having to make sure all rifles had their bolts removed and slides were removed from hand guns before Bill entered a military base. So Bill signed a law making every military base in the US a GUN FREE ZONE and to this day they remain that way as you may know once we lose a right we never get it back.

The second type of gun grabber is a convicted felon that has lost his gun rights  as Beto O'Rourke, Joe's gun guy "Hell yes we will take your AR-15's and AK-47's." Then there are the ones who believe everyone is as stupid and irresponsible as they are with a firearm. The difference in Hand Gun death and rifle death make Joe an uncaring tyrant and anyone with half a brain will know that. There is no right way to say this but us Americans that grew up on vacations in deer camps and duck blinds are not British or from down under we will not give up nothing. We  realize the Second Amendment is the one allowing us to hold on to the rest . So Joe stop your wet dream cause it ain't happening. Here is some good advise proving once again I'm a real nice guy. You should start worrying about the AR-10 and bury yourself back in that basement. The military is not your friend.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You think the mass slaughter of little kids is collateral damage for the privilege of owning guns yet it's me who is nuts????


You don't think much, boy.
Your appeal to emotion, above, demonstrates your inability to present a rational, reasoned argument in support of your irrational fear of firearms.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I don't think I can provide a reply to a stupid ignorant statement like that.
> You are certainly fucked in the head.


Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 22, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> You don't think much, boy.
> Your appeal to emotion, above, demonstrates your inability to present a rational, reasoned argument in support of your irrational fear of firearms.


Tyrants use irrational fear to harness the power of useful idiots.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I don't think I can provide a reply to a stupid ignorant statement like that.
> You are certainly fucked in the head.



That is silly.
This country exists due to armed rebellion from a dictatorship.
We have caused the death of tens of thousands of our young men by fighting dictatorships.
There is always the threat of dictatorship, both external and internal, as well as other criminal threats.

The idea of gun control is inherently abhorrent and contradictory to any democracy.
Government can never be trusted and it is only the people who are supposed to have real power.
The fact this power sometimes leads to bad things like school shootings, does not mean we should become a dictatorship.
What it means is we need to make schools better and less abusive to children.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Tyrants use irrational fear to harness the power of useful idiots.


As clearly evidenced in this topic.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 22, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Owning guns is not a privilege.
> 
> If you want to be stripped of your right to defend yourself, you have MANY places you can go.  We don't.



Protect yourselves  my arse.  You've never used a gun to protect yourself. That's a pathetic justification for accepting slaughter of kids. How sick are  you Rambos.? You'll do anything to justify your murderous gun culture and protect your egos.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Protect yourselves  my arse.  You've never used a gun to protect yourself. That's a pathetic justification for accepting slaughter of kids. How sick are  you Rambos.? You'll do anything to justify your murderous gun culture and protect your egos.


Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Protect yourselves my arse. You've never used a gun to protect yourself.


How the fuck would you know?  More talking out of your ass?


Colin norris said:


> That's a pathetic justification for accepting slaughter of kids. How sick are you Rambos.? You'll do anything to justify your murderous gun culture and protect your egos.


See, my guns have nothing to do with the slaughter of kids.  You are using the slaughter of kids to get my guns, you fucking piece of shit.  You do not deserve life.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 22, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> How the fuck would you know?  More talking out of your ass?
> 
> See, my guns have nothing to do with the slaughter of kids.  You are using the slaughter of kids to get my guns, you fucking piece of shit.  You do not deserve life.



I can always tell when hit your buttons by the way you react.  You've never protected yourself and you know it. 
If idiots like you didn't have an arsenal of unnecessary guns, idiot kids would get them to slaughter other kids.

You value your  guns greater than the lives if yoyr kids because it could be one of  them next time. As for wanting your guns, I don't care if you have a thousand guns.  I want you to know why the country us fucked because if gun nut Rambos like you who will not accept the consequences of your filthy interpretation of the 2nd. that aside, most Americans with guns are of  very low IQ and you have proven it by your childish answer.  

I deserve a lot more life than you when your unnecessary gun supply is causing the deaths of kids who do deserve life.  They did nothing to warrant slaughter and you accept it as a price for having your guns.  What a despicable disgusting brain dead ignorant fuckwit you are. 
It's dickheads like you who don't deserve life. You're no better than an unprincipled alley cat. A dog. You're nothing.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I can always tell when hit your buttons by the way you react.  You've never protected yourself and you know it.
> If idiots like you didn't have an arsenal of unnecessary guns, idiot kids would get them to slaughter other kids.


Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.


----------

